# A-2 main exit door mullion



## TheCommish (Mar 10, 2020)

2015 IBC is the any proabortion of a mullion in a 72 inch door for any use group, especially A-2?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 10, 2020)

no


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2020)

As long as you have the required total width.....


----------



## cda (Mar 10, 2020)

72 high?
or Wide?


https://idighardware.com/2016/11/is-this-an-urban-legend/


https://idighardware.com/2015/09/wwyd-removable-mullion-on-a-fire-door-assembly/


----------



## RLGA (Mar 10, 2020)

"Proabortion"? I think you mean _prohibition_.

Anyway, as long as you have the required width and the mullion will reduce that width.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 10, 2020)

Don't you mean "will not" reduce?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 10, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Don't you mean "will not" reduce?


No. If you have a two 36-inch door leaves in a single opening with no mullion, the egress width is approximately 67-68 inches. In that same opening, if you put a 2-inch mullion, the egress width is _reduced _by 2 inches to 65-66 inches.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for the help, and sorry for the spelling errors.

Mass had in previous editions of its code incorporated or amended the ICC to require 72-inch wide door without a mullion. in our current edition based on the 2015 IBC opted not to make that amendment.

I went back to the I Dig Hardware link and found this by searching emergence exit experiments and other articles there, it seems that the mullion may make exiting faster as people not want to go out 3 wide.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Hmmm?


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 13, 2020)

*update* found out the requirement for 6-foot door without mullion move to chapter 4 special occupancy, Mass amendment for  A-2 night clubs, now to decipher the current definition of Night club, wah has been left out of the current Mass codes


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2020)

*Kind of vague

generally characterized by at least two o



NIGHT CLUB.* An assembly occupancy with a high occupant load density that is generally characterized by at least two of the following: low lighting levels; music generating above-normal sound levels; nighttime operating hours; tables and seating that create ill-defined aisles; a specific area designated for dancing; or service facilities for beverages with limited food service. For night club construction requirements see section 430


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2020)

Well most places have nighttime hours


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2020)

Guess they did not watch the video 


*5 Main Exit*

The main entrance egress system shall be sized such that the width of all required means of egress elements is a minimum of 72 inches (nominal) or as determined by section 1029.2, whichever is greater. The main entrance/exit door system shall consist of a pair of side-hinged swinging type doors without a center mullion and shall be equipped with panic hardware


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 14, 2020)

cda said:


> *Kind of vague
> 
> generally characterized by at least two o
> 
> ...


*
 citation, please*


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 14, 2020)

cda said:


> Guess they did not watch the video
> 
> 
> *5 Main Exit*
> ...



*citation please*


----------



## cda (Mar 14, 2020)

Check it against the actual MASS. Building code::


https://up.codes/viewer/massachuset...quirements-based-on-use-and-occupancy#new_430


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 15, 2020)

cda said:


> Check it against the actual MASS. Building code::
> 
> 
> https://up.codes/viewer/massachuset...quirements-based-on-use-and-occupancy#new_430


That is true, however, nowhere does the 2015 IBC or the MA amendments define night club different from other A-2 uses. In the 8th edition, MA did amend the code  to include a definition of night club, this is not four in the  current 9th edition

MA 8th edition amendment
303.1.1 Definitions.
NIGHT CLUB. An occupancy generally characterized by a combination of any of the
following: no theatrical stage accessories other than raised platform; low lighting levels;
entertainment by a live band or recorded music generating above-normal sound levels; later-than
average operating hours; tables and seating arranged or positioned so as to create ill defined
aisles; a specific area designated for dancing; service facilities for alcoholic beverages with
limited food service; and high occupant load density.


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2020)

TheCommish said:


> That is true, however, nowhere does the 2015 IBC or the MA amendments define night club different from other A-2 uses. In the 8th edition, MA did amend the code  to include a definition of night club, this is not four in the  current 9th edition
> 
> MA 8th edition amendment
> 303.1.1 Definitions.
> ...




This says ninth edition, might confirm::



https://www.mass.gov/doc/780-cmr-ninth-edition-chapter-2-definitions/download


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 17, 2020)

CDA

Well, I feel lost, swear I look at chapter 2 printed amendments ( i will have to check Tuesday) so either missed this totally or this is a  version error,. Stay tuned


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 17, 2020)

So now the next morning and I am making an appointment with my eye doctor and a reading specialist. As CDA pointed out the definition I was lookin for is in our amendments  chapter 2 a clear definition of night club.

Thanks to all for the help and  input


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2020)

TheCommish said:


> So now the next morning and I am making an appointment with my eye doctor and a reading specialist. As CDA pointed out the definition I was lookin for is in our amendments  chapter 2 a clear definition of night club.
> 
> Thanks to all for the help and  input





You need to stop doing your code research at nightclubs where they have,,

low lighting levels; music generating above-normal sound levels; nighttime operating hours;

Especially if they have mullions


----------

